# Best looking frogs....



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

To level out the grossness....Just 3 to start.

*Boophis pyrrhus*










*Hyperolius viridiflavus*










*Hylomantis Lemur*


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool thread.
_Phyllomedusa sauvagii_








_Nectophrynoides laticeps_








a BLACK! _Agalychnis callidryas_


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Is that a golden mantella?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Is that a golden mantella?


Yes.

So small when you actually see them.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

i like this
Ranitomeya Benedicta


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

female golden toads fire bellied toads and three eyed toads


----------



## neerg (Dec 29, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> a BLACK! _Agalychnis callidryas_
> image


Wow that is nice, I haven't seen them before!


----------



## neerg (Dec 29, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> *Hyperolius viridiflavus*
> 
> image


I tried to get these but couldn't find any. :sad: Will try again when its the right time!


----------

